# Toklat ultracell inserts?



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have one of those pads, with the inserts, for my torsion (which is treeless). The pad itself is quite thick and even more so with the inserts. I would think having the inserts with a treed saddle might cause issues with saddle fit by making the gullet, etc narrower just from bulk alone..


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have one of those pads, with the inserts, for my torsion (which is treeless). The pad itself is quite thick and even more so with the inserts. I would think having the inserts with a treed saddle might cause issues with saddle fit by making the gullet, etc narrower just from bulk alone..


OK sounds good - saves me money! That seems to be what other people have found as well.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok, so any recommendations on whether the high-profile or regular version is better? I'm leaning toward the high-profile one given my horse's withers:


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

High profile. No question. After having these withers to contend with, I am pretty anal about proper with clearance and having no pressure.


----------

